# سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

T-Shirts " تي -شيرتز "





















































​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

</SPAN>

​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## علي مزيكا (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور والتي شيرتات حلوين والرب يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي على لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

فعلا فى قمه الشياكه

ميرسى اوى يا قمر​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي كاندى لمرورك وكلامك الجميل والمشجع
نورتى  الموضوع
وتابعيني فى تانى كتيررررررررر​_


----------



## وليم تل (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

شكرا يارا 
على التى شيرتات الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

شكرا يارا 
على التى شيرتات الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

تشيرتات جميلة يا يارا

هختار 



















​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا يارا
> على التى شيرتات الجميلة
> مودتى​



_ميرسي وليم لردك الجميل نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> تشيرتات جميلة يا يارا
> 
> هختار
> 
> ...




_ميررررررررررررسي اتفضلهم ياباشا ميغلوش عليك طبعا​_


----------



## سيزار (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*











بصراحه جمال قوى زوقهم شيك جدا ... ومتشكر يا   يارا على العرض المنتميز ذوقك زى الفل​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياسيزار لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
واتمنى مشاركتكم هو لسه السنتر باقي فيه كتير وباذن يسوع هملاه
بس اطلبوا منى انتوا وفكرونى المرة الجاية يبقي ايه ياتري بدل كلاسيك ولا اكمل تيشرتات ولا شوزات ولا قمصان ولا برفانات ولا نظارات؟؟؟؟
ابدا بايه؟
ياريت تشاركونى علشان يمشي زى ماتحبوه​_


----------



## سيزار (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

عزيزتى يارا شكلك داخل على طمع وبعدين راسلونى وبعدين هتدفعوا كام وبعدين هههههههههه

يا ويلك يا يارا ما فيش عندكحاجه هديه هههههههههههههههه

يبقى كسبتى فى البنوتا ثواب


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههه
لاصدقنى انا بس حبيت انزل اللى انتوا تطلبوه
بدل ماطول وانزل وخلاص
وممكن تملوا وكدة
وطبعا كله هدايا لعيون المنتدى
هو انا بدفع حاجة اللى يشتري طبعا على حساب صاحب المحل
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بس قولت انزل ازياء رجالى يعنى لاحظت انهم مش واخدين حقهم فى اللبس زى البنات
بس كدة
واللى تحبوه
لانى كدة كدة هكمل باذن يسوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

_تابع تيشرتات_


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)




----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)




----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)




----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)




----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)




----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)




----------



## kokielpop (23 يونيو 2008)

* انا عاوز تى شيرت من دول اشتريه من فين ؟ 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا  
على الكسوة الجديدة 
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههه
ميرسي ياكوكى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

ميرسى على السنتر الجميل دا
بس بؤلك لو فيهم حاجه تنفع مع الحانوتى هاتها هههههههههههههههه
فعلاً جميل جداً
وربنا يعوض تب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياالحانوتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
انت اؤمر بس وقول عايز ايه وانا انزلك اللى تطلبه​_


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

_*بص انا عاوز لبس يليق بملك الجحيم (الحانوتى) بس على فكره انا عايش فى الغردقة يعنى لازم اكون مودرن ها مودرن 
ربنا يعوض تبعب محبتك

يعنى عاوز حاجه مودرن زى كدا


زى كدا​*_


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

_يانهار
ياالحانوتى
يعنى كل اللى نزلته ده مش مودرن ولا ايه؟
على العموم هنزل جديد تانى​_


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

*لالالالالالالالالا
اخطيت سمحينى انا مش قصدى كدا
انا قصدى مودرن احنا فى الصيف يعنى كات وكدا يعنى حاولى تفهمينى 
انتى منزلا تىشيرت بس
لاء كمان اعملى عارض تىشيرت كات
شورت كاب
هو انتى محضرتيش فلم شورت فنله وكاب
ههههههههههههههههههه
صليلى​*


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
حاضر
وعلى فكرة انا نزلت شوية تيشرتات كات قبل كدة
وهنزل تانى​_


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

_*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى وشكراً لتعب محبتك والرب يعوض تعبك خير
ممكن سؤال​*_


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي لردك ومرورك الجميل ياالحانوتى
واتفضل اسال


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

_*:smi411:*_​


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

*السؤال اتسال ومسنى الرد​*


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

_سورى ياالحانوتى
انا ما وصلنى اسئلة
ولو سمحت بلاش الخروج عن الموضوع مرة اخري
ولو فى اسئلة عامة مش موجهة لحد بالذات ممكن تكتبها هنا فى قسم التساؤلات او المشاكل

اشكرك لمشاركتك
واتمنى المتابعة​_


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

*صدقينى بعت السؤال للكل فى الرسالة اللى ظاهر فيها كلة سورى 
كاتب فى السؤال*​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2008)

*


































































* 
​


----------



## سيزار (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

يارا  هو ليه ما فيش بلباتوظات حلو كدا وشيك هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## M a r i a m (30 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههه
قريب هنزل البتاع اللى بتقول عليه ده​_


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

*ورجعتلكم تانى:smil12:*
_يلا دلوقتى معانا موعد مع أحلى_* بدل كلاسيك*
_يلا البسوا وافرحوا:smil12::smil12::yahoo::yahoo:_​ 


_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
*



*​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

_*




























*_



_*



*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*



*_​ 
_*



*_​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

ودى تشكيلة بدل تاكسيدو شيك اوى


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يوليو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 يوليو 2008)

_يلا نمشيها لبس ايطالى وان شالله ماعن حد حوش_






●●●




●●●




●●●




●●●




●●●




●●●




●●●




●●●



​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷ سنتر جميل ÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
لكن للاسف مفيش فلوس أشترى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههه
ميرسي ياالنهيسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سنتر رجالى لاحلى شباب المنتدى (قمة الشياكة)*

*رووووووووووووووووووووعة حلوووووين قوووووووووووووووى اقصد التى شيرتات طبعا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمررررررررررررررررة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياريد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أغسطس 2008)

طيب انا عايز اعمل دول

اعمل ايه يا  .... ( انتي عارفة ايه بقي ههههه )

مستنيهم سامعة يا بت ولا لا


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههه
سيحلى بقي يامينا
عارفاك ماتصدق
ماشي ماشي
هبعتهم بس علشان متسيحش
 خسارة فيك 
قصدي مش خسارة 
سورى اصل بؤي مش عايز ينطقها:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 أغسطس 2008)

*For style*


----------



## M a r i a m (6 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## M a r i a m (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جايبالكم احلى ملابس لاحلى شباب

*يلا اللى عايز اى طقم يقولى وانا هجبهوله على حسابه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

















































​


----------



## نفرتاري (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد كلهم حلوين 

مرسى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

روووووووعه يا يارا 
يلا ابعتى كام طقم على البيت 
هههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىىى ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *بجد كلهم حلوين *
> 
> *مرسى يا قمر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووعه يا يارا
> 
> يلا ابعتى كام طقم على البيت
> هههههههههههه
> ...


 ميرسي كوكو لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


ميرسي لوقا لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------

